# Is May a busy month for Hawaii?



## chellej (Jan 26, 2008)

I have been searching for a May week in Hawaii and I thought it would be off season.  Trading Places for example has weeks through the end of April and then June through the end of the year.  NOTHING for May.

HTSE is the same way.

Is there some event Going on????


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 26, 2008)

Which island?

http://www.bestplaceshawaii.com/calendar/oahu/may.html

http://gohawaii.about.com/cs/eventscalendars/a/holidays_3.htm

http://visitmolokai.com/evnt.html

http://www.istc.org/sisp/index.htm?fx=event.search&loc_id=145830

http://www.hawaiitravelnewsletter.com/events/calendar-2008.htm

All special events, but nothing that would account for  zero trades during May.  What does RCI have available?

Dave


----------



## applegirl (Jan 27, 2008)

I thought May was kind of a bit off-season too for Hawaii.  Maybe not?


----------



## KauaiMark (Jan 27, 2008)

*Shoulder season*



applegirl said:


> I thought May was kind of a bit off-season too for Hawaii.  Maybe not?



the last week in May is considered the start of HIGH season by the airlines...and THEY should know...


----------



## gejone (Jan 30, 2008)

According to the front desk clerk on Kaui, the busy times are:

March-August
November-December

The slow times are:

January-February
September-October

I imagine the other islands are similar.

Gary


----------



## LisaH (Jan 30, 2008)

The Japanese Golden Week is in May and that's when lots of them come to Hawaii. That would be the only reason I can think of...


----------



## chellej (Jan 30, 2008)

gejone said:


> According to the front desk clerk on Kaui, the busy times are:
> 
> March-August
> November-December
> ...



I thought January-March would be busy for whale watching.

I am finding a few things in May and the airline prices have dropped a little bit in the last few weeks.  There still is more availability in April & June than May.  My choices were May or August and I figured May would be a better shot,


----------



## lprstn (Jan 30, 2008)

If you want to get Hawaii, open up your searc for the whole year, then they will let you know what is available and YOU can decide if it fits your budget or timing.  Otherwise when you have a small window, you may miss an opportunity to go to your most coveted places.


----------



## chellej (Jan 30, 2008)

lprstn said:


> If you want to get Hawaii, open up your searc for the whole year, then they will let you know what is available and YOU can decide if it fits your budget or timing.  Otherwise when you have a small window, you may miss an opportunity to go to your most coveted places.



Unfortuneately I have to work around my DD's school schedule which for this year is May or August.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jan 30, 2008)

chellej said:


> Unfortuneately I have to work around my DD's school schedule which for this year is May or August.



We own a rental in Maui and May is one of our slowest months.  Of course, timeshare demand may be higher for that month simply because it is a slower time: the crowds will be less and flights and rental cars will be cheaper.  The last week of August is also relatively slow, but it may be harder to book cheap flights and cars during that time. 

Best of luck -- Suzanne


----------



## CalifasGirl (Feb 2, 2008)

*May is Asian/Pacific Islander History Month*



chellej said:


> I have been searching for a May week in Hawaii and I thought it would be off season. Trading Places for example has weeks through the end of April and then June through the end of the year. NOTHING for May.
> 
> HTSE is the same way.
> 
> Is there some event Going on????


May is Asian/Pacific Islander history month. Not sure about Hawai'i, but in California, there are lots of API events for May and Chinese Lunar New Year (February or March). Considering that Hawai'i is majority API, maybe there's some correlation?


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 3, 2008)

CalifasGirl said:


> May is Asian/Pacific Islander history month. Not sure about Hawai'i, but in California, there are lots of API events for May and Chinese Lunar New Year (February or March). Considering that Hawai'i is majority API, maybe there's some correlation?



Starwood's Westin Kaanapali deems the following an event week called "Golden Week":  "The Use week during which most of the following days occur:  April 29th and May 3-5th.":  So that would mean that in 2008 Week 18, May 2-May 9, would be an event week. 

(Another Japanese centered event week is August 15 "Obon week.")


----------



## shar (Feb 4, 2008)

We are going to Hawaii for two weeks in May this year. We have had our reservations for one year for one week and maybe 9 months for the second week (after having a ongoing search).  Both weeks we used for trade were high demand weeks. It maybe to late to find May 2008 now unless someone cancels in the meantime.

Shar


----------



## KauaiMark (Feb 5, 2008)

*Us too...*



shar said:


> We are going to Hawaii for two weeks in May this year.
> Shar



We'll be there the 12th-24th.


----------



## chellej (Feb 5, 2008)

II came through with a week at Gardens at West Maui for May 11-18. (Only took one day - don't you love when that happens).   I am doing a direct exchange (I hope) for the second week but currently are on a waiting list for what we want.

I do still have searches going with SFX, DAE and TPI.  I will also check last minute at II and RCI.  

We are hoping to be on Kauai the 2nd week.


----------

